

UK government Red Tape Challenge - Disruptive Business Models - Data Liberation - danmux
http://www.redtapechallenge.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/disruptive-business-models/comment-33357/comment-page-1/#comment-33357

======
danmux
The UK Government is coud sourcing opinions about what red tape should be
removed to encourage disruptive business models. I say we have a right to
access the data we have created in an easy seamless way - in a way that is
machine readable. Everyone who holds data on us should be compelled to offer
that data back to us via API's

~~~
DanBC
I agree. I also have serious concerns about keeping my data private. I don't
want anyone to be able to access my data. But, having said that, there are a
bunch of government databases that are unconnected and it'd be great if I
could give them permission to talk to each other; that'd mean I could do a
bunch of stuff (report changes in my circumstances to 6 different benefit
providers and the tax people) with just one phone call instead of the 11 calls
it takes now.

Maybe what's really needed is a better encryption / permission model?

~~~
danmux
Agree - privacy is a huge concern, the default situation should be strictly
private. But it should also be up to us to decide who we grant access to our
data.

I dont just mean government held data - but data the supermarket holds or the
bank etc.

I want to be able to see my Nectar data alongside my bank data in a google
spreadsheet or any other service that I trust.

------
willyt
This initiative is going to drown in poorly reasoned comments. They need some
kind of karma system for filtering otherwise it's going nowhere. I read the
first 7 or so comments and apart from the first one they seem to be poorly
argued whining about regulations which I think most people are very happy to
have. E.g. IMHO the no cold calling without my permission regulation is very
good.

~~~
danmux
Yep - I'm not convinced the site as it is - is the best format. It could end
up being spammed I suppose. perhaps the number of comments on each comment
would be a kind of karma system.

------
DanBC
The UK tax system is a mess.

The UK benefits system is a mess.

Sorting both of these out would reduce costs; increase productivity; get
people back to work; make life for businesses easier; etc etc.

~~~
sycren
I agree with you, but I also think it would be interesting if they opened up
data more like the transcribing of court appearances (a bit like the
government), perhaps give data access to post codes (which is by subscription
atm). How about more abstract things like data from speed cameras? I guess you
could use it to calculate the traffic on every main road that has a speed
camera.

~~~
willholley
There was a recent statement on the plans to open up more data sets - see
[http://www.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/sites/default/files/resource...](http://www.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/sites/default/files/resources/Further_detail_on_Open_Data_measures_in_the_Autumn_Statement_2011.pdf)

